# WHMCS Support SLA



## MartinD (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anyone know of a suitable addon for WHMCS that lets you set different support SLA's for clients/client groups?

I know Kayako does this but i'm asking specifically for the WHMCS built-in system. Something that allows you to change the department or send more notifications or an SMS etc based on some SLA rules?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm not aware of any personally, this is why I love Kayako though. But since you're specifically asking for WHMCS: I don't know.

I am curious though if it's possible, would certainly be one of many useful features missing from WHMCS.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 27, 2014)

You'd think with the ability to setup/create client groups, you could afford them some kind of SLA too.


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Oct 27, 2014)

@MartinD I thought with the client groups assigned to the clients you could then set their support group they open a ticket with and with that would determine the SLA based on the support group.


It has been a few years since i have messed with WHMCS though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 27, 2014)

It's more for automation i.e. specific alerting when tickets are opened, pushing them up to escalations after X time period etc.


There are no rules you can set in WHMCS like that - know what I mean?


----------



## George_Fusioned (Oct 27, 2014)

Setup -> Support -> Escalation Rules 
 
I do most of my alerting through there, no 3rd party plugins or such. For example:
 
Department: Managed Support

Status: Open

Priority: High

Time Elapsed: 5 minutes

-> Notify Admins: Pagerduty

I have added an Administrator called Pagerduty with my Pagerduty email address, so when the above occurs, I will receive a voice alert.

It really depends on what you want to accomplish, but for my kind of use it's perfect.


----------



## Xeepi (Oct 27, 2014)

I did a quick search with Google, and found there's an addon in WHMCS community:

http://www.whmcs.com/appstore/1754/Service-Level-Agreement-Module.html

The features:

Displays a popup in the client area that show the Service Level Agreement between you and the client.

Uses a html editor inside the module to easily copy and paste custom agreements.
Set how many days you want the SLA popup active for each client.
Popup has the ability for the client to disable and not show again.
Easy install even with custom templates.

Price is $50, anyone has experience with it?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2014)

I wouldn't pay $50 for that - it doesn't really do anything.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2014)

George_Fusioned said:


> Setup -> Support -> Escalation Rules
> 
> .....
> 
> It really depends on what you want to accomplish, but for my kind of use it's perfect.


Had a look at that and while it's a good option, there's no way to assign rules to specific client groups unfortunately. Basically means that all customers get the same SLA (for want of a better word) instead of being able to offer specific customers a higher level SLA.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Oct 28, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Had a look at that and while it's a good option, there's no way to assign rules to specific client groups unfortunately. Basically means that all customers get the same SLA (for want of a better word) instead of being able to offer specific customers a higher level SLA.


I use a hidden Support Department for Managed customers and provide them the URL (/submitticket.php?step=2&deptid=[id_of_hidden_dpt]) when their services get activated. Indeed, it's not an ideal solution, but it gets the job done


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2014)

I had thought about that.. but guaranteed I'll end up with customers not remembering the link/forgetting it and then complaining they're not getting the support.

..you know what I mean lol.

Might have to just code something I think :|


----------



## MannDude (Oct 28, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Might have to just code something I think :|


If you do, share the wealth


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 28, 2014)

Seven lines of code total, not counting whitespace :3  Martin can distribute as he likes


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Seven lines of code total, not counting whitespace :3  Martin can distribute as he likes


9, actually.

Get it right ffs.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't count the <?php, ?> lines


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2014)

Okay, so with Aldryic's help we've come up with a suitable workaround.


I need to butcher it a bit before I share first though as I've modified it for clickatell and some custom internal stuff!


----------



## MartinD (Oct 29, 2014)

I've posted the details in the Tutorial section here:


----------

